# Trip to Guelph



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone 
I'll be going to Guelph this Sunday to visit my girlfriend and will be leaving from Toronto. Are there any recommended fish stores I should pass by on the way there? I'm also going to be going to angel fins in Guelph. Let me know! Thought I'd make a few detours hahaha 
Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You can try fragalot, home based though.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I only have freshwater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Reis said:


> Forgot to mention, I only have freshwater
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not in Guelph but Aquariums by Design in waterloo is a nice store to check out if you're going to be in those ends. If I'm not mistaken it took me around 20 minutes to get to angel fins from there.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Last I heard Burc at Fragalot moved, I have been trying to get a hold of him for months with no luck, he lives down the street from me and never see him around. there really isn't much in Guelph itself, but there is a Big Als in Kitchener, they do have quite a big freshwater section there! 
Good luck


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Ya...once The Glass Zoo shut down, all Guelph has now is Pet Smart & Pet Paradise. 
Flip a coin over those ones, although PP has more selection BUT PS has better prices.....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so any news bout fraglot?


----------

